# How to get better gas mileage out of a 99 Nissan Sentra GXE limited edition?



## Sonyahazel (Mar 3, 2011)

From what i have heard my nissan sentra is suppose to get around 33-36 MPG on the highway. Well my car usually only gets around 28 miles to the gallon right now, and i have been trying out the lucas fuel injector cleaner, its seems to work for about 2 days then its goes to bad gas mileage again. Also i think i have to take into consideration is that it also is near 220,000 to 230,000 miles on it. can anybody give me tips please.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

If I had a nickel for every time I've heard "From what I've heard...."
Automatic or Manual?
Automatic (guessing it's an automatic) - depending on driving style, engine condition, etc, high 20's, low 30's
Manual - low-mid 30's, edging towards high 30's.
Too many variables when figuring out fuel mileage, too many factors. Your baseline for fuel mileage is different from mine is different from the next guy is different from everybody else.
Two biggest factors in fuel mileage? Engine condition and "Right Foot".
Most of that stuff you put in the tank is snake oil. Some of it may help out a little bit. You might think for a couple of days you're doing really good, gas mileage goes up, so you quit thinking about it, go back to your old ways, and gas mileage goes down. Could also be that the fuel injector cleaner is bumping up your octane a bit causing the ECU to keep the timing up a bit higher than normal thereby fuel mileage increases a bit.
Without solid evidence and data, just saying "my mileage goes up when I do X and goes down when I do X" isn't enough to draw any solid conclusions.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Also, winter blend fuel which has more ethanol in it can play a big factor. A 12 year old car with 220,000 miles on it and still getting 28 MPG isn't all that bad. Keep the tires inflated to their factory spec, keep your engine in tune and easy on the gas pedal is the best you can do. IMO, expecting 36 MPG from a Sentra is a bit ambitious. A brand new Toyota Corolla is rated at 32 MPG.


----------

